# Booten unter OpenBSD



## Relian (24. Februar 2002)

Nach scheinbar gelungener Installation von openbsd 3.0 (neben Windows 2000) und aktivierung der bsd-Partition, bootet diese nicht. Wie kann das erreicht werden und welcher Bootloader eignet sich? 
Mfg 
Relian ;-)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Februar 2002)

Also nachdem ich mich die letzten zwei Wochen als absoluter UNIX-neuling auch ein wenig mit OpenBSD rumgeschlagen habe *g*, kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.
Ich habe auch W2K und OpenBSD auf einer Festplatte betrieben (mittlerweile sehe ich mir mal Suse 7.2 an).

Also als erstes ist es wichtig, das du 1024-Zylinder-Grenze beachtest, was soviel heisst, das du dein W2k und dein OpenBSD (zumindest die Boot Partition ) vor dem 1024. Zylinder installierst. Was in etwa 8GB entspricht. Klartext:
1. Festplatte:
Primäre Partition von 3GB für W2K machen.
W2K installieren.
Dann OpenBSD mit einer Startdiskett oder CD starten und Installieren.
Du antwortest auf die Frage: "use entire disk" mit no und kommst somit in das FDISK von Open BSD. dort siehst du primäre Partition von W2k. Hier erstellst du dann eine Partition für OpenBSD:
Bei einer Sektorengrösse von 512Bytes pro Sektor sieht das dann in etwa so aus:

Partition 0 (W2K) Start: 0 Ende: 6291456 Size: 6291456
(sind 3GB*1024*1024*1024/512)hier erstellst du die Partition für OpenBSD mit der Kennung "A6":
Partition 1 (O.BSD) Start: 6291457 Ende: 27262976 Size: 20971520 ( sind 10GB s.o.)

Wichtig sind hierbei die Anfangswerte, die Partition darf sich nicht mit der von W2k überschneiden, sonst .... *g* (kannst dir ja denken).

Jetzt beendest fdisk mit exit oder quit (weiss ich nicht mehr auswendig du musst das nehme wo geschrieben wird).

Danach kommst du automatisch in Disklabel und erstellst deine Unter-Partitionen:
root,swap,usr .... usw.

Nun installieren.....

Wenn die Installation fertig ist. Nimmst du eine formatierte Diskette und mountest sie:
# mount -t msdos /dev/fd0a /mnt  (fd0a ist warscheinlich dein Floppy)

nun kopierst du die Bootinformationen der von OpenBSD auf Diskette:
# dd if=/dev/rwd0a of=/mnt/openbsd.pbr bs=512 count=1 (wd0a ist deine 1. Festplatte)

jetzt unmountest du die Diskette wieder:
# umount /mnt

nun sollte eine Datei auf deiner Diskette sein mit dem nahmen openbsd.pbr und der Größe von 512byte.

jetzt einfach reboot und alles aus den Laufwerken raus.

nun startest du W2k und kopierst die Datei deiner Diskette auf die Partition von W2k (c

du editierst jetzt noch die Boot.ini von W2k und machst folgenden Eintrag:

c:\openbsd.pbr="OpenBSD" (wichtig ist das du mit ENTER die Zeile abschließt

du solltest auch noch den TIMEOUT in der Boot.ini auf 30 (30 Sekunden) stellen.

Puh geschafft, wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast solltest du jetzt dein OpenBSD beim Neustart aus dem Bootmenü von Windows2000 (NT-Loader) auswählen können.

Keine Angst wenn es nicht beim 1. Mal funzt ich habe 1 Woch dafür gebraucht.

Gruß Homer, der für diese Anleitung keine Haftung übernimmt *g*


----------

